# Errore gtk-oxygen

## cylon

Provo ad eseguire con Adobe AIR in KDE ma mi esce questo errore:

```
$ adl app.xml

(adl:9151): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «oxygen-gtk»,

(adl:9151): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «oxygen-gtk»,

(adl:9151): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossibile trovare il motore del tema in module_path: «oxygen-gtk»,

error while loading initial content

```

 ho installato x11-themes/oxygen-gtk-1.1.2 ma il problema rimane.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## ago

Sei sicuro che lo cerca nel path in cui si trova?

Hai provato 1.1.3 o stable?

----------

## cylon

Non lo so, Come potrei controllare?

----------

## ago

Installalo no?

----------

## djinnZ

forse 

adl ./app.xml ./

ma in ogni caso, nella shell che usi, sono correttamente impostate le variabili d'ambiente di gtk? GTK_PATH se non ricordo male.

controlla cosa hai nei gtkrc e nei .gtkrc* (forse vengono ignorati perché nella distribuzione supportata hanno un path leggermente differente). 

Molto a naso...

in alternativa potresti provare oxygen-molecule

----------

## devilheart

Dubito fortemente che il problema stia nei temi, che oltretutto sono pure dei semplici warning

Cambia il namespace dell'applicazione in

```
<application xmlns="http://ns.adobe.com/air/application/1.5">
```

Se non funziona prova con numeri di versione successivi

----------

